# How many of us are there?



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?

I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.


----------



## gimpy_in_hudson (Feb 6, 2004)

*Northeast Ohio.*

Land of unmeltable ice and temperatures that only rise above 32 on weekdays. S


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*St Louis*

St Louis here


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Twin Cities - Minnesota*

There's a number of regular posters from Minnesota
PMC
Aliensporebomb
Filtersweep
are probably the most active on the board. Other occasional posters
JBergland
Geardaddy
NelZ
Shad
Zman
Giant Tom

gs5280 vanished long ago, but was a daily contributor for a long time.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*just north of Milwaukee WI*

Yep, the "midwest" is huge and is often redefined. Here it appears to be 13 states big, that's huge. I think there's a few others from this micro-region.


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hmm, I'm here...*



4bykn said:


> I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?
> 
> I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.


Southern WI - where it has not been above freezing on a weekday or otherwise for a long time.


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

Mi sinks! Want to go to warmer places


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*Chicago area*

I was starting to get tired of putting in all my miles on a trainer, until I got #&**%$!!)&%$ sick. Been off the bike for two weeks now. I must have some of that bird flu or some sort of plague. I'll never complain of "trainer burn out" again.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Another Chicagoian....*

Gonna try and ride tomorrow.... High of 30F... Pray for me...

Steve (not as bothered by the cold as by 23c tires on icy pavement)


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Good luck, Steve-o....keep the rubber side down, and wear a helmet. I'm thinking of getting out Saturday, looks promising.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm here, representing MO.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*YO YO, MO here too!!!*

Vindicator is in St. Louis

Im in Kansas City.... Dale Bigham is in Columbia

As far as rides/races... Frozen Toes is on the 29th in Columbia... or Boonville (Central Missouri... not sure if Im gonna race that, though).... and there is a 25 mile Race as a part of the Spring race series at Lake Perry in Kansas... on that same day. Then on Mar 7, the second part of the Lake Perry series... is 30 miles (another 5 mile loop).

Anyone gonna ride these?

Chris


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*No issues this morning...*



4bykn said:


> Good luck, Steve-o....keep the rubber side down, and wear a helmet. I'm thinking of getting out Saturday, looks promising.


The last couple days of 28-32F weather have dried out the streets so it was pretty good riding this morning. The <a href=http://forums.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efe3ab9>Performance booties</a> worked out too...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

Rogers Park, Chicago, Illinois!!
oh man, it's gotta be 35 degrees before I start out the door!






http://www.geocities.com/abarnes_us


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

Central Indiana. 

What is the defintion of the midwest? Who are we trying to fool the US doesn't stop at the Mississippi anymore. We are the mideast. On second thought I like the sound of midwest.


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

4bykn said:


> I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?
> 
> I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.


I have made many a trips to Normal from Columbia, MO. Used to work for Textron.


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

*Columbia, Missouri, Froze Toes Race Feb. 29th*

Everyone should come to the first road race of the season. It is February 29th in Columbia Mo. Pro 1,2,3 do a 2 lap 66 mile race and everyone else does 33miles. Go to 
www.columbiabikeclub.com for a flyer.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*I'm representing Toledo,Ohio*

It's damn cold here.Last Sunday rode 3 miles and that was it.Boy, do I miss Phoenix.




QUOTE=4bykn]I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?

I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Feb 13, 2004)

*Where I'm from...*



4bykn said:


> I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?
> 
> I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.



...we spell Illinois with three letters...F.I.B. I won't elaborate and no offense intended just my upbringing coming through. I don't have it any better being stuck in the middle of Iowa (des moines). I can't wait to move back north (Wisconsin).
SAB


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Ahhh, yeah. F.I.B's. I used to work for a company with facilities in Wisconsin and I remember them (jokingly) referring to us that way. Thanks for that chuckle from the past.


----------



## RGerwig (Jul 27, 2003)

*Grand Rapids, MI*

Checking in from Grand Rapids, MI here. I can't wait till it warms up a little.. too much of a wuss to go riding in this weather! Been here all my life and still can't stand the cold.


----------



## TREKY (Jan 1, 1970)

*TREKY (pedlfoot) here in Streamwood Illinois....*

...just NW of Chicago.I also post from work as pedlfoot.TREKY is my screen name from home.My big claim to fame is I ride every so often with the one and only MR_GRUMPY.Good guy.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Columbia, MO*

Holding down the fort in Mid-MO.

Your faithful correspondant,

Dale


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Chica (go Cubs go!)


----------



## ScienceGuy (May 4, 2002)

*My fingers*

are frozen and my ears are wind-burned in South Dakota. Thank God spring will be here in June!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Cincinnati, Ohio*

OK...not officially. Officially, I live in the Southeast - Northern Kentucky. But since my home is 7 miles south of the Ohio river and my office is in downtown Cincinnati, I can claim both areas.

Paul


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Same as TREKY*

nO mESSAGE


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Bleacher Bum here.*

Live next to Wrigley, racing for XXX-AthletiCo this season. Hope to see lots of y'alls out and about - I think I'm going to travel to races in Iowa and Indiana, and do some organized rides in Michigan and Ohio. - WR


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*You know your big time when...*



WrigleyRoadie said:


> Live next to Wrigley, racing for XXX-AthletiCo this season. Hope to see lots of y'alls out and about - I think I'm going to travel to races in Iowa and Indiana, and do some organized rides in Michigan and Ohio. - WR


Your name is on <a href=http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/am_teams/2004/xxx>cyclingnew!</a>


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

4bykn said:


> I see the midwest is pretty broadly defined...so how many of us are here, and which state?
> 
> I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.


Michigan, Schmichigan. Ann Arbor, to be precise.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't say that !
Image is everything.......Keep your back to the wall and don't blink..........


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Steve-O said:


> Your name is on <a href=http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/am_teams/2004/xxx>cyclingnew!</a>


I know - I wrote the release  Since I have no cred on the bike yet, I will use my words to wage war.... Ha!

Is this Chicago-Steve? You don't live near the corner of IP and Raven (sic) do you? WTH is taking them so long with that mess - It really messes up my route North. Anyway, I think there's an XXX/all-comers hooky ride Thursday AM... good temps predicted. If you're, uh, feeling sick, write me at [email protected]. I want to see that Guru!


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yep!*



WrigleyRoadie said:


> I know - I wrote the release  Since I have no cred on the bike yet, I will use my words to wage war.... Ha!
> 
> Is this Chicago-Steve? You don't live near the corner of IP and Raven (sic) do you? WTH is taking them so long with that mess - It really messes up my route North. Anyway, I think there's an XXX/all-comers hooky ride Thursday AM... good temps predicted. If you're, uh, feeling sick, write me at [email protected]. I want to see that Guru!


Chicago_Steve = Steve-O...

I used this moniker over on MTBr for 3-4 years but someone had it on RBR... When the forum software changed I figured I would get the same name I use on MTBr. No one has complained yet...

Don't know about breaking away on Thursday AM. I'm due down at McCormick Place to set up for a major tradeshow next week. 

Steve (The "jack of all trades" Internet marketing guy)


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*another St. Louisan here*

Hey Klages.

Vindicator - I see you all the time on STLBIKING, though I don't know you (or maybe I do and haven't made the connection)

Funknuggets - maybe I'll meet you at Froze Toes.

Ted


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Lovely Urbana, Illinois home to cows, corn, beans and the Fighing Illini. My 25 miler earlier today sure was ugly with all the field brown but at least I was outside.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

4bykn said:


> ...I'm here in the middle of nowhere(or Illinois depending upon how one spells it), otherwise known as Normal.


I'm near Canton IL. Pretty much in the middle of no where too.


----------



## reedracer (Feb 23, 2004)

*West MO*

I'm here in Lee's Summit, MO. Thinking about the frozen toes race Saturday. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Froze Toes in Columbia?*



reedracer said:


> I'm here in Lee's Summit, MO. Thinking about the frozen toes race Saturday. Can't wait for spring!


If you mean Froze Toes in Columbia then I would suggest showing up Sunday instead of Saturday.


----------



## Vindicator (Feb 3, 2004)

*St. Louis*

As a couple of others have noted, I'm in St. Louis.

Funk, I'm planning on going with the 5s on Sunday. Hopefully not for a three mile group ride followed by a 30 mile solo off the back (in the rain). My base miles are not exactly where Joe Friel says they should be by now...

Klages, I've seen your name as well on STL but I don't believe we've met. Last year, the only group rides I did all that often were with my buddies and some of the Tuesday night practice crit "C" races, so unless you were a regular in the C you probably wouldn't recognize me. I also did Delhi in the Cat 5 30+ division.

I hope to do a lot more races this year than last, but mostly with the 5s. Nothing like joining the racing world at 37!

We did do a St. Louis RBR ride last fall, with J's Haiku and a few others coming in from near and far. It would be fun to do it again.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Vindicator,

'thebadger' is Klages - I'm Ted, although both of us are Big Sharks. You and I probably haven't met, since I didn't do any of the "C" race crits last year. I did do Dehli last year, but in the 4s.

If you think starting racing at 37 is interesting, try starting at 45


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Bug & Vin*

Hi Ted.

Vindicator - I don't do the C races but chances are that I would recognize you if I saw you. I usually hung around and saw the C's race.

I saw your RBR ride on the old boards but couldn't make it for some reason. Probably a 'cross race somewhere.


----------



## Vindicator (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey guys. If you have a memory of any of this, I usually wore a US flag-style jersey I got at a century ride at the C races, and I ride a dark blue steel Viner (with a triple, oh the shame and horror!). I did C maybe 5-6 times last year, and finished from 3rd to 6th each time (except the last one of the year, when there was no C and I did the B and dropped out with 3 laps or so to go when my cleat came unscrewed from my shoe). If you remember the one C race where we made a three man break stick, "coached" by John George as our fourth man yelling at us to keep it together and rotate, I was in that break.

This year it looks (knock on wood) that my daughters' softball games and practices won't be on Tuesday, which is what kept me out of all the Tuesday races prior to mid-June last year. If I can make it fit with my work schedule, I also hope to try and do both the B and the C each week this year. We'll see. Hopefully Sunday will go well and get it all off to a good start.

Dave


----------



## Mad Clown (Jun 27, 2003)

Holland Michigan here. Originally hail from beautiful, sunny, warm, snow is a foriegn word, Charleston South Carolina. I still can't figure out why the hell I moved up here to this frozen wasteland! Geez, what was I thinking? I love my job and all, but these northern winters sure cut into the riding season.

- Roy.


----------

